# 2002 745i 1st BMW ever please help!



## 02745i (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello Everyone, 

I found this site and you are all have so much knowledge on BMW'S. I just purchased a 2002 745i. Can anyone please answer these few questions that I have. I would greatly appreciate it. I have no idea about anything on this vehicle.

1. How do I know what version of the software I have?
Also will the dealer upgrade for free?

2. Can I have 3d (birds I view) navigation on my vehicle?

3. Will that fix the shaking when I put it into drive?

I really appreciate any help you can provide to me, thanks.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, Welcome to the 'Fest,

1.Click this for any FAQ you might have about your "new" BMW and also to see how to get into the mechanic's menu.

2. We got the bird's eye view navigation installed in our car after the original one broke but it doesn't have cloud animations and we usally use the normal Direction of Travel view, it does get a new car icon though(little arrow thing).

3. Sounds like your transmission needs to be looked at, if you still have a warranty i'd take it into the dealer asap but if not i'd check all the fluid levels first and take it to an independant BMW shop thats reputable.

Hope I've helped and good luck on your first BMW!


----------

